# Repop Grips Like the Posted Ones??



## carlitos60 (Jul 10, 2017)

Grips Set Like This!!
Handlebars Would Nice Too!!!


----------



## marius.suiram (Jul 10, 2017)

I have these. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> I have these. Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> View attachment 642803



Those look like 50s Crescent. Very nice & made very much like original TOC grips.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 12, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> I have these. Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Found Similars, Thanks!!
> *But Still Looking for CORK Grips Too!!*


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 21, 2017)

Cork Grips Repop or Originals!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 10, 2017)

I would love a pair!  Are they for sale?


----------



## ranger79 (Jan 3, 2019)

Does anybody know if someone is making the repro TOC style cork grips. I have followed up on a few leads but get no response. All the posts on here are a year plus old. Thanks Eric


----------



## David Brown (Jan 3, 2019)

Give Charlie Matteo a try .I still think he make this  style cork grip. 401 333 1124   emailmatteo333@cox.net   He is in RI I have bought a lot of these grips from him over the years very nice. Last time where 65.00 plus mailing.


----------



## ranger79 (Jan 4, 2019)

David Brown said:


> Give Charlie Matteo a try .I still think he make this  style cork grip. 401 333 1124   emailmatteo333@cox.net   He is in RI I have bought a lot of these grips from him over the years very nice. Last time where 65.00 plus mailing.



Thank you David. I reserved one of the last 6 sets he will have done this spring. No more materials available so these will be the last. Thanks


----------

